# Citadel and Pre-wet



## leopard11 (27 Apr 2004)

Last weekend when we were taught the IAD‘s for a nuclear attack, one of the IAD‘s onboard a ship (among others) is to activate the Citadel and Pre-wet(sp??)   anybody know what those are?
thanks,


----------



## hugh19 (27 Apr 2004)

Yes I do.  The prewet system is a set of sprinklers (basically) around the outside of the ship. When activated forms a waterspray cloud around the ship. If activated b4 going into a hazardous area washes away about 90% of what ya don‘t want if done after will wash off about 50%

The citadel is the part inside ship that is pressurized to keep clean air in and bad stuff out.

 Friend of mine annoyed some yanks a few years ago. He was in Norfolk virginia. The then brand new A. Burke was out. The yanks started bragging about how they had this new citadel system. They left when it was pointed out the 1950‘s destroyer had had same system since it was built.


----------



## leopard11 (27 Apr 2004)

thanks alot sledge!


----------



## hugh19 (27 Apr 2004)

no prob, want to know any more?


----------



## leopard11 (27 Apr 2004)

if I ever switch over to the navy you will be the first person i ask for more info   
but thats all i Have seemed to need to know so far about the navy, thanks for the offer tho.


----------



## hugh19 (27 Apr 2004)

I look at it this way I get a free lunch and I have a bed at work, how can you go wrong? LOL


----------

